# how to attach a bracket for tv in the middle of drywall



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Not trying to bust your balls either but RTFM.


 
I read the manuals, that’s how I know the onus of sufficient structural support is on the installer, not the manufacturer. It says so right in the instructions. 
Just because they provide anchors and state that 1/2" drywall is the minimum thickness, doesn’t necessarily mean that it is sufficient for an installation. 

Some examples: 

*WARNING: *It is the installer’s responsibility to make sure the structure to which this unit is attached can support five times the combined weight of all equipment. Reinforce the structure as required before installing the unit. Failure to provide adequate structural strength for this unit can result in serious personal injury or damage to equipment!

*INSTALL MOUNT TO DRYWALL*
*WARNING:*Drywall must be 1/2" minimum thickness.
Failure to provide adequate structural strength for this
unit can result in serious personal injury or damage to
equipment!

*WARNING:*It is the installer’s responsibility to make sure all components are properly assembled and installed using the instructions provided. Failure to read, thoroughly understand, and follow all instructions can result in serious personal injury, damage to equipment, or voiding of factory warranty.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree whole-heartedly that the onus is on the installer. I was just trying to show that mount/bracket companies support hollow wall mounting and that there are many companies that do not require you it mount to at least one stud. 
You know what happens when someone is wrong on the internet. :laughing:


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Wow! That is impressive. What is the gauge on that framing?
Steve



loneframer said:


> Forethought is everything.:laughing:


----------



## Leafan (Aug 10, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Being a user of that said samsung system I can tell you they do infact require at least one fixing into a stud. I found out the hard way after using it to secure to drywall and it pulling through when i was trying to make the connections to the tv. My local av dealer even stopped selling them due to failures of the fixings in drywall and I got it for $50. I redone all my wall to use the samsung system and used 1.5" ply secured between sistered 2x4 studs and it ain't going anywhere. I wouldn't even trust the samsung system even if it was on at least one stud. It's def a great system for sure but now way would I trust it on a hollow only fixing.


Where did you get the recessed box for electrical and cable. 

I always end up making my own out of MDF and painting to match wall


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Just get the right t.v bracket to begin with.
Steve

http://www.google.com/products/cata...og_result&ct=result&resnum=7&ved=0CEQQ8wIwBg#


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Where did you get the recessed box for electrical and cable.
> 
> I always end up making my own out of MDF and painting to match wall


Arlington has a wide variety, as does DataComm.

I use this one because its difficult to find ones that are CSA as well as UL.

http://www.aifittings.com/whnew157.htm


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> I agree whole-heartedly that the onus is on the installer. I was just trying to show that mount/bracket companies support hollow wall mounting and that there are many companies that do not require you it mount to at least one stud.
> You know what happens when someone is wrong on the internet. :laughing:


Okay, but to be clear, what I said was "Every bracket manufacturer I’ve seen", so not indicative of _all manufacturers_, and these were not mounts in the generic sense, but actual fixed and adjustable wall mount brackets. At least that's what the manufacturer called them.


----------



## DPCII (Mar 14, 2010)

I do hope by now that the TV is actually installed


----------

